# E3-visa for my brother from AUS



## redlove (Aug 31, 2010)

I own a translation business in the US. I would like to sponsor my brother to come to the US to work for me and to help me manage the business. My brother is an Australian citizen currently living in Australia. He holds a Master degree in International Marketing. He is also a certified translator with the accreditation certificate issued by the Australian government. It seems that he is a qualified candidate for the E-3 visa. My question is, is it feasible for him to get an E-3 visa if I (my company) sponsor him? He can come to the US at any time without a visa but I understand working in the US is a different story. 

Thank you very much for sharing the info.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

redlove said:


> I own a translation business in the US. I would like to sponsor my brother to come to the US to work for me and to help me manage the business. My brother is an Australian citizen currently living in Australia. He holds a Master degree in International Marketing. He is also a certified translator with the accreditation certificate issued by the Australian government. It seems that he is a qualified candidate for the E-3 visa. My question is, is it feasible for him to get an E-3 visa if I (my company) sponsor him? He can come to the US at any time without a visa but I understand working in the US is a different story.
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing the info.


The nepotism is probably going to be a factor, as is the presumed size of your business -- you don't specifically say but it sounds like a one man band from what you've written.

He has the qualifications (Australian citizen and degree). The position would need to be tied to his degree subject -- and this sounds possible.

Would suggest you consult a US immigration attorney suitably experienced in E3 visas to see whether this plan might be worth pursuing. Check out their references before you hire them.
AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


----------



## redlove (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you for your comment


----------

